# Buckwheat seed



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

I have checked with my local seed suppliers for some seed with no luck. I only need about 5 # to try this year . My problem is Louisiana is too far away from the seed companies for shipping charges. Anyone know of a dealer closer than N.Y. ? :thumbsup:


----------



## greengecko (Dec 16, 2008)

I have checked a few suppliers online but the shipping costs were more than the seed. One of them was only 300 miles away!


----------



## Beacon Woods (Aug 2, 2006)

I just received #100 pounds of buckwheat seed with only $7.50 in shipping charges total. All the other companies wanted to charge around $76 dollars for each #50 bag. I got the buckwheat seed through Athens Seed Company out of Georgia (I live in Illinois). The website I ordered it was Seedland.com. The company was curteous, punctual and nice to deal with. I have never planted buckwheat before but am looking forward to filling the rows between my new chestnut orchard. (3 acres worth).


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

cooperseeds.com from Georgia sells small quantities of Buckwheat seed for $1.25 per pound. 50 lb bag is about $34.95.


----------



## Beacon Woods (Aug 2, 2006)

Swabby, I don't know where you are in Iowa but we are in the Quad cities and I would be happy to give five pounds of buckwheat seed to a fellow beekeeper. You'll just have to come and get it!


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

Swabby,
There is an outfit in MN that sales smaller qty's. I'll try to find the ph # also Do you have "MFA" soters up there? its like a farmers coop. I can get Buckwheat from them too(ordered from the store in Sedelia,MO).
I also found a greenhouse that sold it here. Keep lookin!
I plan on planting up around 100lbs this year. 
Good Luck


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

Beacon Woods said:


> Swabby, I don't know where you are in Iowa but we are in the Quad cities and I would be happy to give five pounds of buckwheat seed to a fellow beekeeper. You'll just have to come and get it!


Swabby is way down yonder in Lousiana!


----------



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

Just getting home from our bee club meeting. I want to thank everyone for responding .
Beacon Woods, that a great jesture to offer the seed to another beek however ,Iowa would be nice to visit but, not this time of year .A southern fellow like me would surely freeze to death. 
Thanks again every one ,I going to see about those Ga. seed companies. :thumbsup:


----------



## Beacon Woods (Aug 2, 2006)

Ha! Ha! On me! I saw "la" in your location Swabby and interpretted it as IA. Silly me. Hope you find some buckwheat seed. You can probably plant right now. Me... well, let's just say April 15th isn't coming soon enough! Enjoy your warm temperatures.... it's snowing again tonight.


----------



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

Best price was Valley seed Kansas $21 fo9r 10# incl shipping. Thanks everyone
:thumbsup:


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Lapp's bee supply sells it fairly cheap, could always call and ask if they would sell just enough to fill a flat rate box...


----------



## arkansasbee (Dec 22, 2003)

Nixa Seed. Co in Nixa, MO has buckwheat. 417-725-3512. Ask for Larry. Also, they have all sorts of clover. More inexpensive than most.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

*Buckwheat*

Larry has a couple ton of buckwheat. sells for .59 lb a 50 lb bag($29.00) or 
.79 lb for smaller qty. Located near Springfield,MO
I found some I can order in St Joe,MO for around $30.00 a bag 816-232-1664
also found a good link explaining buckwheat. http://www.jeffersoninstitute.org/pubs/buckwheat.shtml


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

*the beach in L.A.*



swabby said:


> ...A southern fellow like me would surely freeze to death...


Dang swabby, I saw that L.A. and I though you were in Lower Alabama, you know the Red Neck Rivera!!!


----------

